# Audrain Automobile Museums super cool 240z



## Josh Greene (7 mo ago)

This video is one of the coolest videos I've seen about the 240z that I have seen. They even have Donald Osborne from Jay Leno's garage to do the whole thing given that this car is one he remembers from high school. They give super interesting facts about this car that make it better than it already is.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ic3-ANt6SM


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

